# No longer considered obese :)



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Great! I'm so glad you achieved your goals.


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

thats awesome.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Congratulations! Good for you. Can I see a pic when your at your goal weight? I'm going to the gym, too. I know how much work it can be. Today on Oprah, they said if a guy loses 35 lbs, he gains 1 inch of his rocket, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good job, SAHCGamer! :boogie :boogie :boogie!
Keep it up, man!
You don't look overwight in that picture :stu.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats!! I just had a baby and gained 71 pounds so I know the road to losing weight isn't easy... (I am back to pre-pregnancy, took 8 months) so congrats and looking forward to hearing you say that you've reached your goal weight!!!!!


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

That's so great! I also want to lose weight and have been doing great until I saw that the soles of my shoes are completely worn down. I guess that's good too in that I've been putting them to good use! But I need to buy a new pair for me to start running again ... but there is always swimming too! If you want a weightloss buddy let me know


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

*Re: re: No longer considered obese *



sahcgamer said:


> Just thought I'd add a little more to this post, I've gotten down to 187 pounds and I figured out I'm no longer considered even overweight once I hit 173 pounds... If anyone else has been on their way to losing weight and wants to post before and after pictures of themselves I highly encourage it, I'm posting up a couple of them...


awesome difference mate. how tall are you btw?


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow, your transformation is impressive! Way to go! Your face looks a lot more lean and chiseled in the recent picture. Keep it up


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

You look really good! Wow! You should be really proud. You'll be picking up chicks in no time. 

I usually look for guys that look like your before pic.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Very cool! Good for you... I know how tough that is...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is rough, especially if on medication - like me . At 6'3", I was down to 190lbs - but SA was sky-high and at times I didn't eat. People said I looked too thin. I ate all of the time. After Paxil, I gained 30 pounds - even while running 20 miles a week - which was how I lost the weight without medication! .


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Good job. 

I'm trying to lose weight too.
I'm not obese, but I am considered overweight. 26 BMI.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Good for you! You look fantastic. :banana


----------

